
The Appification Of Everything Will Turn The Web Into An App-o-verse - jamesjyu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/12/16/forecast-2013-the-appification-of-everything-will-turn-the-web-into-an-app-o-verse/
======
argumentum
Doesn't this sound like a bunch of semantic nonsense? For years the web has
been a shifting continuum of html/css/javascript and flash, supported by a
standardized communication protocol, http.

Some of the processing is done on the client machine via "web browsers" and
associated plugins and some is done on the server. Bottom line, at some point
already passed years ago, advances in networking enabled computers to talk to
each other, and various protocols were agreed upon to standardize this.

As computers didn't have much to say, scientists/engineers developed
interfaces for people to use these protocols to communicate without having to
understand them personally.

As it became clear that in addition to hackers, "regular" folks could benefit
from the same communication channels, these interfaces (call them "apps" or
"pages") continued to improve to what we see today.

It's clearly an evolutionary process rather than a revolutionary one.

------
JoelMarsh
Is it doomsday again for the web already?

<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/08/ff_webrip/>

------
Hawkee
I do agree with this article in that hybrid apps are a very viable option, but
I feel a lot of what's said is fairly common knowledge.

